# Touble finding carburetor for Ariens ST824



## jekinnunen (Dec 14, 2016)

I just recieved an Ariens ST8 24 from a relative. The model number is 924082. They told me they have had trouble starting it and when it ran, it was running rich. I'm getting gas upto the carburetor but it just won't fire up. I believe the gas is bad so i'm looking to get a new carburetor. Also i'm trying to figure out a part name. When I try to adjust the throttle controls (on the engine) the lever moves but the rest of the throttle doesn't move. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

First i would just drop out the carb and give a good cleaning....... and see what you have after that. Old gas turns to varnish and tends to stick things like glue. Take a pic before you start - so you know where everything goes, then pull it apart, soak it in carb cleaner for a few days. Then run cleaning wires down through every hole/oriface spray them with carb cleaner, and put it all back together. 

Last resort: New Carburetor for Tecumseh 8 9 10HP HMSK80 90 Snow Blower Generator Chipper | eBay


----------



## Grogey (Aug 18, 2016)

This carb clean by donyboy was a fun watch.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Sounds like the throttle butterfly is stuck.I've seen that many times on Tecumsehs-you move the throttle lever,but the butterfly doesn't rotate.Engine won't start because the throttle plate is stuck closed.

As has already been suggested,take the carb off and give it a good cleaning.Maybe even give it a shot of penetrating oil around the throttle shaft where it enters the carb.

I would try and save the original carb if at all possible-they're better quality than the aftermarket units.Unless there's severe corrosion damage internally,a good cleaning and a rebuild kit will restore them to working order.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Grogey said:


> This carb clean by donyboy was a fun watch. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05mAs5Eoqe4



Everything by donyboy is a fun watch. I love his videos!


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> Sounds like the throttle butterfly is stuck.I've seen that many times on Tecumsehs-you move the throttle lever,but the butterfly doesn't rotate.Engine won't start because the throttle plate is stuck closed.
> 
> As has already been suggested,take the carb off and give it a good cleaning.Maybe even give it a shot of penetrating oil around the throttle shaft where it enters the carb.
> 
> I would try and save the original carb if at all possible-they're better quality than the aftermarket units.Unless there's severe corrosion damage internally,a good cleaning and a rebuild kit will restore them to working order.


I agree with this suggestion. I was only unable to save a carb once, and that's because the main jet varnished so badly that it was glued up solid. 

You can basically keep an original tecumseh carb running indefinitely with periodic rebuilds. Let's just hope rebuild kits are still plentiful in the future.


----------



## jekinnunen (Dec 14, 2016)

Well I ended up replacin the carburetor and it fired up right away. I also replaced the throttle assembly, it's the part that connects to the governor and then it goes to the carburetor. After I replaced the throttle controls, now it's back firing and spitting out flames. From the research the carburetor only has one adjustable screw on it. From what I seen online, alot of the sites say it is the exhaust valve or running lean. If it's running lean, how would I adjust that. Any advice would be helpful. 
Also a big thank you to everyone that previously replied to my original post.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would think it's more of a valve problem but on a newer carb with fixed jets the only way to richen it up would be to use a bigger replacement jet (if available) or to drill the jet you have.

Just an example, not saying it would fit:  https://www.ombwarehouse.com/Racing-Jet-Kit.html?category_id=1623

Examples of drilling jets: https://www.google.com/#q=drilling+carb+jets+youtube


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Always get an adjustable carb. The one mentioned above is non-adjustable for the jet. Adjustable carbs have the main jet adjustable from the bottom like this one. It will go a long way in helping to solve your rough running. Yes, sometimes the valves do need to be adjusted as well but that doesn't need to happen all that often. It's not something I have done yet, but maybe there is a video out there that shows you how to do it. 

Carburetor Tecumseh Carb 7HP 8HP 9HP Engine Ariens MTD Toro Snow Blower 632334A | eBay


----------

